
McAfee suffers heart attacks in Guatemala jail - rpledge
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2012/12/05/guatemalan-police-arrest-mcafee/1749997/
======
lifeguard
Evidence is he is a raging "bath salt" addict. These are common symptoms. They
will get worse for awhile if he de-toxes.

